# bran for my dog, where do you get it from?



## oldie48 (26 February 2015)

My vet has suggested I feed bran to my terrier, just wondered where best to buy it from. thanks


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 February 2015)

Why has your vet suggested this? what is your dog suffering from?


----------



## oldie48 (26 February 2015)

he needs his anal glands emptying from time to time and currently has an infection in one of them, poor boy! Basically his poo can be a bit sloppy. i hope you are not eating!


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 February 2015)

Probably the best place to get it is a pet shop, more expensive than from a feed merchants but a big sack would probably have gone off before you could use it all.


----------



## Sandstone1 (26 February 2015)

Can you use bran flakes instead?


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 February 2015)

I suspect bran flakes contain sugar and other additives.


----------



## {97702} (26 February 2015)

I would recommend feeding raw bones instead - one of mine used to have anal gland problems, as soon as I swapped her to a raw diet all problems stopped (thank goodness!)


----------



## galaxy (26 February 2015)

Add some scrambled egg every few days. Resolves the issue for my boy.


----------



## deb_l222 (26 February 2015)

My vet recommended weetabix to me years ago when one of mine used to have anal gland trouble.  Obviously not with milk and sugar, just plain.  I think I used to give her one every couple of days or so and it did seem to help.


----------



## dollyanna (26 February 2015)

I would personally go for raw bones too, but I used to buy small bags of bran in the supermarket for my old pony when she was ill and would only eat small quantities of things. Just look in the cereals section, usually only a pound or so and packaged in a bag rather than a box.


----------



## CazD (27 February 2015)

My terrier used to suffer with her anal glands.  The vet recommended Weetabix/all bran with natural yoghurt.


----------



## Thriller (27 February 2015)

What is he fed? Weetabix and bran is NOT ok for dogs :/ if anything it will make their stomachs more upset and more watery poo. Anal gland empty when firm poo goes through the anus and a healthy dog fed a good diet will have firm poos.


----------



## Leo Walker (27 February 2015)

Honestly, raw feed if you can. I know its not for everyone, but it will solve your current problem and your dog will thank you for it


----------



## Janah (1 March 2015)

Raw feed will do the job.  If not try a pet shop. We sell bran in small bags for people with horses that just need the odd bran mash.  We even sell to one old lady for her own use that won't pay supermarket prices, and yes, we have pointed out to her not really for human comsumption!


----------



## Max123 (1 March 2015)

You can buy 2KGs of Wheat Bran in the supermarket. Same as the stuff you get in large bags for Bran mash for horses. I always keep a small bag for my horses in case of colic and need some in a hurry and just bin it if I don't need it and it goes out of date.


----------

